# 4k Cable broadcasts



## EUner (Jul 5, 2008)

Obviously Edge supports 4k for streaming content, but I can't find anything about 4k broadcasts over cable.
Can the TiVo Edge play 4k cable broadcasts?
I am an Xfinity customer.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

The Bolt and Edge can play 4K QAM content if that's what the cable provider supplies, I know FiOS has 2 channels that broadcast that way.
I don't specifically know what method Comcast uses but I'm sure other members do.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

EUner said:


> Can the TiVo Edge play 4k cable broadcasts?
> I am an Xfinity customer.


Unlike Verizon FiOS, Comcast does not offer any 4K content via QAM-based cable channels that the TiVo Edge can receive. Comcast definitively stated a couple years back that any 4K they offer would be IPTV-based. (And I don't think Comcast even offers 4K broadcasts in the format of linear channels at all that even their X1 boxes could record to DVR. I believe the limited 4K content they offer, such as sports, is accessed through a special X1 menu maybe.)


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah no one's going to offer 4k over QAM at this point so any device that can stream 4k over IP via an app will work. Tivo won't, at least not with cable.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> Yeah no one's going to offer 4k over QAM at this point so any device that can stream 4k over IP via an app will work. Tivo won't, at least not with cable.


That's a pretty definitive answer considering Verizon is doing it albeit on a limited basis for almost 2 years now, so it's not "no one" it's "almost no one"


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Even with Verizon, it's gotten to be pretty rare that they actually broadcast anything in 4K. It gets used for "special events" (mostly sporting events) and such, but otherwise it typically just has a message that nothing is being broadcast *at this time*.

I'd love to see more content there, but given the bandwidth it uses, I can understand why it mainly is not used.

I also continue to have hopes that we'll see more content via ATSC 3.0 but ain't holding my breath on that. I have the appropriate HDHomerun device to receive same, but the content isn't there *yet* in my area. Coming soon (by end of the month if it doesn't get delayed again), but mostly just waiting for same.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

It’s not just kit used due to bandwidth, it’s also because not much is filmed.

Live sporting events have used 4k equipment even less this pst year due to the pandemic. The Super Bowl didn’t even have a 4k feed and CBS specified staffing concerns as the reason.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Fios has actually added a third 4K channel (1497), although it remains part-time.


----------

